
Cards Against Humanity Saves America - rbanffy
https://www.cardsagainsthumanitysavesamerica.com/
======
chasedehan
> I DON’T LIKE THAT YOU’RE GETTING POLITICAL. WHY DON’T YOU JUST STICK TO CARD
> GAMES? Why don’t you stick to seeing how many Hot Wheels cars you can fit up
> your asshole?

This comment in the FAQ just made my day

~~~
trav4225
Sorry, but I have to say that it's truly amazing to me how the left never gets
called out on their arrogance and blatant elitism (which is palmed off as mere
humor). Make a joke about social class from the right and you're named,
shamed, and run out of town with torches and pitchforks.

(This is not a reply to the above commenter, just about the FAQ entry itself).

~~~
alphabettsy
Examples?

What does shoving Hot Wheels up your bum have to do with social class?

~~~
zbyte64
Nothing really. He is offended by that FAQ, obviously the game isn't for him.

~~~
chasedehan
Are you referring to me being offended - not in the least. I found it really
funny and thats how it made my day.

~~~
trav4225
I'm pretty sure he/she was talking about me. :-)

------
retox
Dumb marketing strategy that is working. Funneling tax payer money into that
hands of lawyers. Good work.

~~~
zbyte64
I never thought of it that way before. This whole time the border wall was
really just a branding statement. Thank you for enlightening us.

------
KGIII
If my experience in highway infrastructure is any guide, this is mostly
futile. If they really want to slow it down, start with an environmental
impact study. The best thing about it is the government has to pay for it and
they are very subjective.

You can make a project take twice as long.

~~~
humanrebar
> If they really want to slow it down, start with an environmental impact
> study.

People who care about the environment should care that environmental impact
studies are what they claim to be and not red tape bombs. People are
_supposed_ to be concerned about the outcome of them, not using them as a
means to an unrelated end.

------
creaghpatr
No one monetizes your hate better than these guys, the DCCC could learn a
thing or two from them.

------
szerdarino
good luck with that and Eminent Domain..
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eminent_domain](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eminent_domain)

~~~
LukaAl
They are also retaining a law firm that specializes in eminent domain cases.
Eminent domain doesn't mean the government could do whatever he wants. You are
still entitled to due process. They explain it in a very clear way:

> So we’ve purchased a plot of vacant land on the border and retained a law
> firm specializing in eminent domain to make it as time-consuming and
> expensive as possible for the wall to get built.

Also, CAH founder has said in interviews in the past that:

> What I see getting results are back-to-basics material engagement with
> politics, like showing up at a Congress member’s office, calling, going to a
> protest. I think that’s more valuable than all of our clever liberal comedy
> right now. [0]

This is their way to give Americans a way to do an action with political
weight and to funnel their marketing/comedic abilities into political action.

Will it stop the wall? No. Will it slow it down and make it a pain for the
Trump administration? Yes. This is the equivalent of filibustering for normal
citizens. Is it a way to do a political action? Yes

[0] [https://www.vox.com/culture/2017/2/9/14532050/cards-
against-...](https://www.vox.com/culture/2017/2/9/14532050/cards-against-
humanity-super-bowl-interview)

~~~
whamlastxmas
This details of something so trivial are likely far beneath a presidential
administration. I have a lot of doubt this is anything more than marketing.

------
thescribe
>He is so afraid that he wants to build a twenty-billion dollar wall that
everyone knows will accomplish nothing. So we’ve purchased a plot of vacant
land on the border and retained a law firm specializing in eminent domain to
make it as time-consuming and expensive as possible for the wall to get built.

So they are protesting the cost by making it costlier, got it.

~~~
pixel
No, they're protesting the ridiculousness of the wall by delaying it's
construction indefinitely.

------
monochromatic
>Company known for dumb publicity stunts starts a new dumb publicity stunt

In other news, sun rises in east, sets in west.

------
dotnetisnotdead
The founder of this company is also facing rape charges, as a side note.

~~~
jrs95
These accusations (not charges) came out in 2014 and don't seem to have gone
anywhere. Little mention of it since then, and no evidence presented that I
can find.

